
Doubling Down on Open (Elasticsearch) - bovermyer
https://www.elastic.co/blog/doubling-down-on-open
======
jerrac
> But driving these products forward as quickly as we do requires significant
> investment, and that’s why we formed a company around this technology.
> Figuring out how to balance being open source while making enough money to
> keep developing has got to be a difficult task. I've been happy to see
> companies like Elastic and GitLab succeeding. Even when I'm disappointed in
> the features they choose to place behind a pay wall.

I think their move to a package with free, non-open source, options enabled,
plus non-free options disabled by default all in one package is smart. I know
I've been very confused with what options were free and how to enable them.

I also like that they will have a fully open source package as well.

Now, if only they'd open source the security and authentication code. That's
one feature I've never liked that they kept it closed.

